# Update on my PH test



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Well I had my test done today. The Esophageal Manometry went on fine. I gaged threw most of it but I got threw it. The 24 hr Ambulatory PH test didn't go quite as smoothly. Granted I got the tube down and all hooked up and acually talked to the tech for about a 15 mins. I was fine the whole time. All the way up till i got to the car. I got in and started to all of a sudden gag on the tube and started to vomit. So I went right back to the tech and got it removed. They got a whole reading of 30 mins. With no medication. Which the test was to see how it was working. My throat is still scratchy and feel worse than i went in now. The tech said that the doc will probley want me to do the test again but i feel their is no way possable.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Sorry this happened and you had to have the tube removed. I have had this test 3 times now and I always thought getting the tube down was the hardest part. By the end of the 24 hours though I was ready to pull it out myself. I found that if I drank really cold drinks it helped to numb my throat some and the tube was more tolerable. Do you have a really sensitive gag reflex?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Duce,I just saw your other post in the meeting place and popped over here to see what was going on.Atleast you got through the manometry. I haven't had the 24 hour APH done. Is the tube the same size as the manometry tube?Keep us posted on the results of the manometry.Try not to stress too much about your parents not understanding. It is human nature not to "get it" unless you actually have gone through it.Stay strong...


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Jen yes I do. I have always been like that. It wasn't that bad untill I got to the car. Then I just got really sick and started to gag. I was even gagging threw the other test too. I just wish they could have knocked me out but I knew that would be useless. Jleigh and to answer your question, No the tube for the PH is smaller than the one for the manometry but you can still feel it moving around. The tech discribed it as like a kernal stuck in the back of your throat but I couldn't find the comparison. The tech was very nice thou and was very helpfull. She had me laughing because she says when she gets bored she will give herself a manometry just for kicks or to check her acid levels.....lol


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

That nurse is nuts! I would never do one of those tests just for fun







I have a sensitive gag reflex too so I probably couldn't handle the 24 hour PH test either.Don't be hard on yourself. You tried.Keep us posted on the findings of the manometry.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

A manometery just for kicks!!!! My God, I would rather bend over and get a good ole kick to the bum! Is she nuts??


----------

